# Uhhh, it's back (Autocycle)



## saladshooter (Sep 25, 2017)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schwi...%3Ab99f4f7315e0aa482d0fcbadffcbf4a7%7Ciid%3A2

With the same ad? Never sold? Hoax?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 25, 2017)

Not a hoax, he just fudgeed up


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2017)

@Maskadeo


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 25, 2017)

How long till he removes the listing?


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 25, 2017)

I paid this guy through PayPal and added 3% to cover fees. He returned the money to me the next day with no explanation. He finally responded and said he wants payment friends and family only! This would be a good bike to pick up in person with cash.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> I paid this guy through PayPal and added 3% to cover fees. He returned the money to me the next day with no explanation. He finally responded and said he wants payment friends and family only!




Just an fyi:
F/F payments go on the paypal 1099-K

*edit*

I had this wrong, see #14 & #15 below


----------



## jkent (Sep 25, 2017)

That sounds fishy..........
What is the difference in friends and family and adding the 3% to cover fees other than F&F buyer has NO protection. I agree pay in cash and pick up in person is the ONLY way to go. I just learned the hard way and paid as a regular payment through PP and picked up the bike in person.
Seller hid a LOT of bad issues with the bike ( frame has been welded in SEVERAL spots rust holes in the frame ) HE took pictures of only the good side of the bike and avoided taking pictures of anything close to the bad spots. Not saying that's whats going on here but to not accept the payment when the buyer adds the 3% for his own protection just sounds bad.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2017)

The Ebay ad says PP NOT accepted. I thought you had to accept PP as payment through Ebay? I agree with the others though the way to buy this bike is show up, in person, cash and I'm sure a lot better deal could be had. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 25, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The Ebay ad says PP NOT accepted. I thought you had to accept PP as payment through Ebay? I agree with the others though the way to buy this bike is show up, in person, cash and I'm sure a lot better deal could be had. V/r Shawn




Used to be that sellers' terms in desc's were valid and (somewhat) binding...no longer.





Paypal must be accepted, regardless of what is written in the seller's description.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 25, 2017)

jkent said:


> That sounds fishy..........
> What is the difference in friends and family and adding the 3% to cover fees other than F&F buyer has NO protection. I agree pay in cash and pick up in person is the ONLY way to go. I just learned the hard way and paid as a regular payment through PP and picked up the bike in person.
> Seller hid a LOT of bad issues with the bike ( frame has been welded in SEVERAL spots rust holes in the frame ) HE took pictures of only the good side of the bike and avoided taking pictures of anything close to the bad spots. Not saying that's whats going on here but to not accept the payment when the buyer adds the 3% for his own protection just sounds bad.
> JKent



Thanks for being open with your experience.  I agree that I don't understand why a seller would limit payment options, when it's an opportunity to build reassurance with the buyer!  Buying and selling in my experience it a two-way street for both parties if there is no agenda.


----------



## oskisan (Sep 26, 2017)

Pretty nice bike and not sure what happened with Paypal in his prior transaction. If you cannot pay cash in person, how are you suppose to buy this bike? I guess you can wire transfer money directly into his checking account (I've done that before also).  Not sure about the weld spots that were mentioned earlier in these posts, but it appears pretty clean with a really nice tank. This bike is pretty tempting...


----------



## jkent (Sep 26, 2017)

jkent said:


> That sounds fishy..........
> What is the difference in friends and family and adding the 3% to cover fees other than F&F buyer has NO protection. I agree pay in cash and pick up in person is the ONLY way to go. I just learned the hard way and paid as a regular payment through PP and picked up the bike in person.
> Seller hid a LOT of bad issues with the bike ( frame has been welded in SEVERAL spots rust holes in the frame ) HE took pictures of only the good side of the bike and avoided taking pictures of anything close to the bad spots. Not saying that's whats going on here but to not accept the payment when the buyer adds the 3% for his own protection just sounds bad.
> JKent





I did not mean to make it sound like I had bought this bike or describing this Schwinn bike.
Totally different bike I was talking about. Sounds like I needed to clear that up.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Just an fyi:
> F/F payments go on the paypal 1099-K




https://www.paypal.com/us/selfhelp/...rs-will-i-receive-a-1099-tax-statement-faq729

Doesn't say anything about F&F. 

PayPal will track the payment volume of your account(s) to check whether your payment volume exceeds both of these levels in a calendar year:


$20,000 USD in gross payment volume from sales of goods or services in a single year
200 payments for goods or services in the same year


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> https://www.paypal.com/us/selfhelp/...rs-will-i-receive-a-1099-tax-statement-faq729
> 
> Doesn't say anything about F&F.
> 
> ...





I stand corrected!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 26, 2017)

No, I would still not touch it with a 3.3 meter pole, or that Pole that used to be with Rik Ocasek of the Cars.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 26, 2017)

Warning!! this seller is been asking payment with M.O. or Check. As you well know there's no way to protect your money if you send it using these methods.
Also, as stated above he refunded at least one payment made to him using Paypal, why? he don't want to be tracked?
Yes it's a very good bike, but are you willing to lose more than $4K?
So again, I think that the best way (maybe the only way) is to check it out in person and pay in person after you check the bike.


----------

